# Jar Jar Binks Cartoon Announced



## HyperAlien (Apr 25, 2015)

George Lucas confirmed that a cartoon is airing on Disney XD.

It's Called "Jar Jar Binks: The Toon".

Picture of the character from the cartoon.



Source News. Star Wars.com.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 25, 2015)

Kids would probably love it

But you have linked Deviantart as example of the cartoon, so I kinda doubt it's happening


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2015)

ane said:


> Kids would probably love it
> 
> But you have linked Deviantart as example of the cartoon, so I kinda doubt it's happening



You're right. It's watermarked and I can't find anything about this.

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake.


----------

